

Eggtweeter - Tweet Scheduling Web App, Open Beta - bane
http://www.eggtweeter.com

======
vgrichina
I think it would be cool to have some tour, screenshots, etc to make it
possible to evaluate if it is worth registering to use service.

~~~
bane
We're trying to keep the site pretty minimalistic on purpose.

Since it's free for now, we're hoping people just give it a whirl. But that's
something for us to keep in mind!

------
bane
We just launched this over the weekend. We're looking for feedback. Right now
it's just a minimal viable product, but we're in the process of building more
functionality etc.

Eventually we'll probably close it off and offer a couple tiers of service.

We took a very different approach from our previous web apps in terms of style
and are hoping to learn quite a bit from this.

